# The "mighty acts" of Acts 2:11



## Eoghan (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone any idea of what these mighty acts are. Is it a phrase used in the old testament in any particular context?

Just interested in any idea what the Holy Spirit might have been saying in Jerusalem.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 4, 2010)

Seems to me it must be the Word of the gospel. The mighty acts of God are principally his redemptive, salvific acts. So, the saving of Israel out of Egypt.

The speakers were teaching to all that God had fulfilled the promises of the OT, and he had done so in Christ. Christ's mission is really the might ACT of God.


----------

